# hi there all (im new)



## nebnleb (Jan 3, 2010)

hi everybody

i signed up on here so i tought i should post 

i bought my baby hamster a week ago today. when i got her she was a baby syrian at only 3 weeks old, she was tiny.

now she has almost doubled in size and she is getting used to me and lets me pick her up without any hastle at all

when i got her i also bought a metal barred cage, it looked ok when i got it. I was looking around the internet at other cages and i am thinking about getting her an upgrade as i want her to have the best life she could have.

im just wondering if anyone could recommend a cage as this one seems abit small for her and there isnt much for her to do.

thankyou for reading it and thankyou in advance for any help you can give me as its been a while since i had my last hamster


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi And welcome.... Lets see some pics of your Hammy.... 

And what cage do you have.. i am currently looking for an upgrade.. But I think its ok looking on the internet but I wana see in person before I purchase.....


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi and welcome xx


----------



## nebnleb (Jan 3, 2010)

thankyou.

i havent got any pictures to put up yet as she is too fast and wont hold still for pictures

lol

im unsure what cage it is. its just a metal cage which isn't very good to be honest so im looking at various others

would anyone suggest rotastak cages?


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

alot of people like the hamster haven

i no what you mean about growing mine was tiny now shes a right little fatty lol


----------



## laurvystein (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome! 
I can't wait to see pictures once you get some.
I personally like the Habitrail Ovo set. (With attachments of course!)
It all depends on what you like.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

nebnleb said:


> thankyou.
> 
> i havent got any pictures to put up yet as she is too fast and wont hold still for pictures
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums! 

I don't really like rotastak cages, and they are too small for syrians anyway as the tubes are not wide enough and you can't fit an 8inch wheel in any of the rotastak compartments which is what a fully grown syrian needs 

I think the savic cambridge and the hamster heaven are the best cages for syrians as mine really like to climb the bars so they would hate a plastic type cage 

This is a cambridge:










This is my hamster heaven with my hamster Sausage in it:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to the forum, cant wait for your hammy to be calm enough for some piccies, my three favourite cages are the Savic hamster heaven, the Fop Cricetto Ted,and the Imac fantasy (with at least one extension), I have all these cages and would reccomend them all.

As Flissy has posted a pic of the hamster heaven I will show the Fop Cricetto Ted









This is how big it is compared to the hamster heaven









This is the Imac fantasy but the one shown has an extra two extensions.









If I had to choose a favourite it would definately be the hamster heaven. Please avoid the rotastac cages they are not good for the hamster even if they look nice for the human.


----------



## nebnleb (Jan 3, 2010)

thankyou all for your replies 

the reason i was looking at the rotastak was because it has many attachments and you can extend it quite abit

i was unsure whether it would be small though as i said, she has got bigger already and thats just one week

as soon as she settles which seems to be quite quick now i will get some pictures 

i will also try to find a picture of the cage i have. it is a basic cage with two levels, a ladder leading up to the second layer and a large wheel (i got a bigger one as the one i got with the cage was tiny).

the problem is that the top layer is all bars and sometimes her paws slip through the bars and im worried she could get hurt


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Is this the cage?
Mickey Max Dwarf Hamster Cage by Savic | Pets at Home


----------



## nebnleb (Jan 3, 2010)

also, could anyone please link me to some decent cages online (ebay etc)


----------



## nebnleb (Jan 3, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Is this the cage?
> Mickey Max Dwarf Hamster Cage by Savic | Pets at Home


it is similar but my cage is much taller and the second level is quite high


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

nebnleb said:


> thankyou all for your replies
> 
> the reason i was looking at the rotastak was because it has many attachments and you can extend it quite abit
> 
> ...


Yeah, barred levels are bad for hamsters as they can hurt themselves or get bumblefoot (i think thats what its called?), you could cover it with something until you get a new cage, maybe a scrap of lino or even just some cardboard


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

nebnleb said:


> also, could anyone please link me to some decent cages online (ebay etc)


If you tell me where in the country you are, I will keep an eye out for bargain cages near you


----------



## nebnleb (Jan 3, 2010)

im from birmingham 

thankyou for the idea of covering it too. i was really unsure about the barred level aswell and i dont want her being hurt. i will do that as soon as possible

also a friend of mine a few years ago who used to be addicted to hamsters used a storage crate instead of a cage. he cut a hole in the top and screwed some mesh onto it.and used that as a cage. he used quite a long cage so the hamster had alot of room

would anyone suggest this with putting lots of toys in for activities and things to gnaw on???

thanks once again


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a barred floor in one of mine.. i cut out a bit of a cereal box to fill the area...


----------



## nebnleb (Jan 3, 2010)

good idea 

thankyou

does anyone know aswell where i could get a dwarf hamster or a small chinese hamster from in the birmingham area because my girlfriend loves my syrian but i think she would prefer a smaller hammy


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

you could try contacting the midlands hamster club: Midland Hamster Club

for breeders (if you are in the midlands, my geography is crap lol but i think birmingham is in the midlands)

I made a bin cage for my hamster Sausage to attach to his existing cages so you could maybe try something like this:










But I got him a hamster heaven as I found it difficult to clean with all the different parts  Stella is going to be moving into it when I get back to uni as her cage is tiny but my mum won't carry any more cages in the car otherwise I would have got her a bigger cage instead! But the bin cage was fine, I got my dad to make it for me as I'm not very good at making things :blush:


----------



## nebnleb (Jan 3, 2010)

Flissy said:


> you could try contacting the midlands hamster club: Midland Hamster Club
> 
> for breeders (if you are in the midlands, my geography is crap lol but i think birmingham is in the midlands)
> 
> ...


that is exactly the sort of thing i was on about.

how do the hamsters find that?

i am tempted to get a small crate like yours and use a single tube to connect the cage to the crate 

i could use the crate then for activity things, like the wheel etc


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

nebnleb said:


> that is exactly the sort of thing i was on about.
> 
> how do the hamsters find that?
> 
> ...


Yeah its great for the hammies, one of the reasons I didn't like it was cos I had to take the whole thing apart to get Sausage out if he was in the bin cage section lol  Also I found it hard to see into the bin cage but you might not be as fussed about that as me 

I liked it because I got a massive storage box which is nearly as big as my hamster heaven cage and it only cost me about £12 from staples! My dad cut the holes with a hot knife and attached the wire mesh (£4 a roll from Wilkinsons I think) with pot rivets (if u know what that means, i dont lol) 

You could add levels as well if you wanted, I never got that far though but I think I might try adding a level using an upside down box when I put Stella in it


----------



## nebnleb (Jan 3, 2010)

i have seen a large box for sale in asda at the moment, £4 and it is roughly the same size as yours by the looks of things. i am tempted now to buy one and do this 

this box is fully transparent aswell so you can see clearly.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

nebnleb said:


> hi everybody
> 
> i signed up on here so i tought i should post
> 
> ...


I have had loads of hamsters in my life and my syrian is the most docile and handlable I've ever had  Hello and a happy new year!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

nebnleb said:


> i have seen a large box for sale in asda at the moment, £4 and it is roughly the same size as yours by the looks of things. i am tempted now to buy one and do this
> 
> this box is fully transparent aswell so you can see clearly.


Cool sounds like a good idea  You could always get 2 and link them together if you were feeling really adventurous!

I think this one is the one I've got: Really Useful, 84 Litre Stacking Storage Box, Clear, Really Useful Office Storage Boxes, Storage Boxes (Plastic), Archive and Storage, Filing and Archive Supplies, Office Supplies - Staples there's quite a lot of price difference though between £15 and £4!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

But... if you decide to buy a cage rather than make one, this looks like a bargain although I don't know how close to Birmingham it is LARGE PET CAGE, USED IN GOOD ORDER, NR. on eBay (end time 10-Jan-10 19:01:59 GMT)


----------



## ajgibbon (Dec 8, 2009)

hey there and welcome!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Flissy said:


> But... if you decide to buy a cage rather than make one, this looks like a bargain although I don't know how close to Birmingham it is LARGE PET CAGE, USED IN GOOD ORDER, NR. on eBay (end time 10-Jan-10 19:01:59 GMT)


Now if I was close to it.. i would be diving on it right now....


----------



## nebnleb (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks again everybody for the comments and the warm welcome.

i will pick up one of the crates on friday.i work in asda anyway so when im in work friday i will pick one up. maybe 2.

i think that seems like the best idea at the minute


----------

